
Managing CoreOS with Ansible - curbina
https://coreos.com/blog/managing-coreos-with-ansible/
======
curbina
OS X Yosemite Vagrant 1.7.2 ansible 1.9.0.1 configured module search path =
None

* Note: Vagrant Ansible both installed via homebrew

Managing CoreOS with Ansible [https://coreos.com/blog/managing-coreos-with-
ansible/](https://coreos.com/blog/managing-coreos-with-ansible/)

Following instructions with success until:

Now we can run the provided bootstrap.yml file using ansible.

Now we can run the provided bootstrap.yml file using ansible.

$ ansible-playbook -i inventory/vagrant bootstrap.yml

<<< \------------------------- Please see the results shown below
----------------------- >>>

mlb@lucero|~/coreos-ansible-example on master? ± ansible-playbook -i
inventory/vagrant bootstrap.yml

PLAY [bootstrap coreos hosts]
________________________________________________*

TASK: [defunctzombie.coreos-bootstrap | Check if bootstrap is needed]
________* fatal: [core-01] = > SSH Error: data could not be sent to the remote
host. Make sure this host can be reached over ssh

FATAL: all hosts have already failed -- aborting

PLAY RECAP
____________________________________________________________________to retry,
use: --limit @ /Users/mlb/bootstrap.retry

core-01 : ok=0 changed=0 unreachable=1 failed=0

-> [3] mlb@lucero|~/coreos-ansible-example on master? ±

<<<
\------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>>

I have had this same error when I have tried to install other remotehosts and
have never been able to debug the problem. Any help would be deeply
appreciated.

Best regaards, curbina

